# smoked my first Fattie - w/ pics & ingredients



## nukeproof (Dec 29, 2011)

Fired up the smoker for x-mas dinner so I decided to roll my first Fattie to put in, along with the Ham we were doing. Turned out good and I will defiantly do it again.

Ingredients were:

Bacon

Italian Sausage

Onion

Garlic

Pesto/Basil Sauce

Pepperoni

Salami

Mozzarella

Parmesan

Pepperoncini’s

Olives

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale Beer (for me)




















I sautéed the onions, garlic and a couple tablespoons if the pesto sauce.



















I made a few Poppers  and Cheesy Potatoes to go with it.

Poppers were stuffed with Cream Cheese and diced honey ham.







Cheesy Potatoes ingredients:

Hash Browns

Potatoes O Brien

Sour Cream

Campbell’s nacho cheese soup

Tostitos Queso chip dip

Corn Flakes & Butter topping

























Finished product, finally get to eat!! yum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	























I could barely fit all the food on my plate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I guess everyone liked it.







Enjoy!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a great looking fattie the ingredients are perfect & the cheesy potatoes look delicious!


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks great!  You definitely made good use of your time and smoke!


----------

